# Portable work table?



## Zac555 (Feb 8, 2014)

I live in the city and am very limited in space. Any good ideas for a good solid portable work table?


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Just to help better...are you looking for something to buy, or build?


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

I just realized the category you posted in...silly me!

Sorry...I have a similar need, recently found a decent off the shelf Stanley portable stand to make do. 

I watched a Woodwright's show about a slim French (I butcher the spelling of his name) bench that uses nice joinery for legs, a leg-vise clamp, drawer, dogs, anchors and storage below. It's only 12" wide with the tool caddy off. I got some good ideas to use when I stumble on a great deal on a 12" or wider 12/4 or so board. It's on my project list.

Good luck, I'll be watching the thread for good ideas.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Zac555 said:


> I live in the city and am very limited in space. Any good ideas for a good solid portable work table?


Well, it depends on how solid you want it, or what you will do on it. You could just use a folding leg kit, and a hollow core door, or a solid core door.








 







.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

How big, and what for?

The Woodwright's Apprentice, by Roy Underhill, has plans for a folding bench that would probably fit in a closet. It's light weight, because there's basically no metal in it, including the use of a crochet instead of a vise.

Steve Branam's blog, Close Grain, has had two different designs with build threads. Both of those would likewise fit in a closet, although the weight is probably higher due to his use of a metal woodworking vise.

A few issues ago in Popular Woodworking there was an article about the "Milkman's bench", which takes the concept to an extreme, but is still apparently quite effective.

Those are all pretty thoroughly focused on hand tool use; if you're into power tools, the WorkMate by Black & Decker has had a good name for quite a long time, and I've heard excellent things about the Rockwell JawHorse.


----------



## Zac555 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you ill look into all those options.

Yea I should have explained what it's for. I'm just getting into building nicer cleaner things like coffee tables, book shelves, things like that so I need a table for more finess projects. Ill most likely get one of the portable job site tables for power tool and ripping needs.


----------



## Zac555 (Feb 8, 2014)

I've thought about just to start using a door or doubling up a sheet of plywood (cut it to a manageable size) and use some folding table legs on it. That way I should be able to adjust the height more. But I'm not sure how stable it will be


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Two feet by four is a pretty decent size for making most things, although longer would be better. But 2'x4' can be gotten out of a single sheet of plywood, and if you glue and screw the layers together you'll wind up with a very flat, very stable work surface. Since you want it portable, I'd say use 1/2" ply and folding legs, either purchased or built.


----------



## Zac555 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yea those were about the dimensions I was thinking, originally I was think 3x4 but for not wasting wood I'll probably do 2x4. 

I'm also thinking about putting a two wheel system on it, maybe make it so I can easily remove the wheel fixture when working and put it back to move. What do you think about making the when part on a 2x4 maybe a T shape one on each end and having a spot to receive the T on the bottom of one of the corners of the table and use pins to hold it.
Maybe make like a 3 sides box and the table top will be the fourth side, then the wheel component can slide right it. I may not even need pins if I leave it long enough. Will probably just have to support the joint of the T pretty well


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Does "live in the city" mean you have to do your work in the house/apartment or do you have the means to move your tools outside when the weather is nice?

Recently I made a mobile workstation. You could easily make something similar. This thing is working out great for me. I can clamp things to it or clamp a glue up if needed. Today I was installing drawer slide on the drawers and I used clamps to hold the drawer still while I attached the slides.

Here are a few pictures.

Edit: I got the design idea from Shop Notes vol 21, Issue 124.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Zac555 said:


> I live in the city and am very limited in space. Any good ideas for a good solid portable work table?


What size?

GMC


----------

